# Favourite Fish



## volusian (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi all ...

Our of interest ... what is the most popular fish caught and eaten down under .. ?

Within reason ours is the Cod ... caught most times of the year .. although Cod levels had declined over the years becasue of international over fishing it is making a pleaseant comback of late with some good catches to be had by us kayak fishermen ...

thanks


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaDHXikAAEBfgAASQWeAErFAWIA/7//gMAEs1mwlRpJ6myjZJsU0aADRkAlSeTUwoaeoGg00AAyCVMkniJtDQg000AAyLUK3cH8sWqGQPf6Dca3NZj3O169jkHxsySqCJrW9ZVqRUVFrfaQvpg6dPPp+Yeg0CwNoSDEI0z/QtBAwyuSTWKJ7cTB8oOV85sFU6lk8xCvJ58RlyD2wm5Veo6GWSOThnMZgxFveNtCy2dUnzLAzXSC4Mw11g8iy5TvKKK5rGZl6yDUcHIVEQ3c5A7IHlyo0GBPeEg2zpk9KwkV0vwu2ZraaIxn9tRpUEDoCDBblOdFcp24SYNpcmm+TAYFZELIi87ktR6FBCCKmDxXM5iqvSURa8hriDQZI1AgiKYAgKiVBAHrDSgoito19oTYhraChMFWFOwT+LuSKcKEhQY68Ug==


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Flathead from the salt is my choice, usually bring one home, and pan sized yellow belly from impoundments. Wife hates fish, so only bring a couple home during a season.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

mmmmmmm Coral Trout mmmmmmmmm Red Emporer mmmmmmmmmmm Jacks mmmmmmmm Barra mmmmmmmmm Spaniards mmmmmmmmmmmmm

Gawd why did I ever move back down south :roll:

Now it's just the occasional Dusky Flathead.


----------



## volusian (Mar 13, 2007)

Sounds like hell of an edible selection you lads av down under ...! 

We have Cod - Ling - Whiting - Bass - Pollock mostly ...


----------



## volusian (Mar 13, 2007)

thanks for that Occy ... Its not quite as popular in the UK as it arrears to be in Aussie or US.... guess its down to weather conditions. Between October and April we mostly have to wear very warm clothing as the sea temp is around 5-8C ... so pretty chilly. I hope it takes off a lot more in the UK as it is a lovely sport to participate in.

Im sure you chaps could offer people in the UK quite a bit of advice as you have been doing for much longer. In fact myself and some friends locally have only been kayak fishing for around 5 months although i have been kayaking for over 3 years now mostly on Sport surf kayaks. ... but as for kayak fishing we are relative beginners. I have however been a keen fishierman for over 30 years.

My website http://www.kayakfishing.co.uk is picking up quite well and certainly offers an insight into the sport. Hopefully it will help promote the sport in the UK over the coming years.

Thanks for the interest occy ...


----------



## volusian (Mar 13, 2007)

All the fish you mention are quite familiar due mostly to the Rex Hunt series shown in the UK ... i also like Iain Hewitson as the chef on there ... always cooking summat good with te local fish ...


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm voting with Funda

Coral trout has no equal. Damn Victoria!!!!!

Cheers

Scott


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Whiting. Whiting Whiting.

Other than that Bonito raw with a little freshly shredded ginger, some spring onions, dipped into soy sauce with some wasabi in it. I personally haven't caught one from the yak....Kraely is your man here.

Prefer snapper to flathead which I personally find a slightly boney and fiddley fish. Salmon bled properly and crafted into fish cakes is grossly underated.

JT


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVYcQS8AADNfgAASUGeAAiCwXAo/7/+gMAE7W2MQTU9QGjQAAAABqZMmUTEPUaNNqaNAADTQgQ1Mp4o9Q9NRoep6TEIGdGHAXbhem23gYYb2O1kpEl/48EvI9gpgzb8pnE1VH6BYs9tpOoSyvuv6nXCd0XSiKg7RwkKFjExmNRGLhRj+571iMS45LOfVOjoI69WkXQKOYIZxSBtWLb6osUAwhUCFyYPeN64GsCA0+XBoQtExkYiEiArWFPyVV9ZHsEI5qiKs6ptccJEwSxjCD4/t79UobWnVPOeSTFL4wMNAGEWIFXRheZJPvgKVUvebBullDgLqW1Ciuq/XbJJlNDoO9jXB1zvqpYkXKCJFyMYC2GLSDiOUVAIMBj6sjPbJPBBECPSx30mZFSY/i7kinChIKw4gl4A=


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

JT said:


> Whiting. Whiting Whiting.
> 
> Other than that Bonito raw with a little freshly shredded ginger, some spring onions, dipped into soy sauce with some wasabi in it.


Hey JT, I'd love to see some more detail on that bonito recipe (which part of the fish, how thick the pieces, etc.) as I'm almost OD'ing on bonito at the moment :roll: .


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> ask Squidder to show you his boneless flatty filleting technique.


About 40yrs ago  ,we used to fillet our flatties with 2 dining forks. As I remember (it is 40yrs :!: ) the method removed the skin and the guts and only left the backbone (I think)
Has anybody got info on this method?

Cheers Mike


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

King George Whiting.

Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmo 

Filleted and lightly floured using self raising flour. shallow pan fried in some good olive oil with just a sprinkle of salt. So simple and absolutelly sensational :wink:

Milt,


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Cant go past a bit a pearly (pearl perch) either


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

How bout a nice jewie cutlet? Only ever caught one decent size one,well not even what you'd call a decent one I spose.Can't even remember what the weight came to but on the little 4 kilo rod I was throwing lures at tailor with off the rocks it was pretty good at the time.Anyway,the cutlets were bloody fantastic.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

Read this one a bit late, shocked to see no mention of gar or tommy's.


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

My favourite three fish:

1: Australian Salmon










2: Snapper










3: Bream


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

flathead, garfish and whiting for me.


----------



## Lureme (Jul 1, 2007)

Whiting, Flathead, pearl perch and snapper.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Much prefer fish from the ocean than from the estuaries, where they seem to get a weedy taste.

Don't have a particular favourite. Have no trouble getting the family to eat snapper, bonito, bream, flathead and whiting. Am really keen to offer them kingfish (had some fantastic kingfish in japanese restaurants) and jewfish. Hear morwong is good too.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Yeah, redfin can be damn good eating.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

leftieant said:


> Come on guys
> 
> Why has no-one mentioned the mighty REDFIN yet?
> 
> Haven't been fortunate enough to try redfin tim. Typical trip up the river for me results in carp and the occassional callop.


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Whats the matter with a small piece of Whale meat!!!

Just kidding.

King George Whiting!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I love the triffecta trio flathead, bream and whiting great to eat, but the best fish i have ever had would be SALT water barrmundi absolutley superb. But really any white fleshed reef fish is generally some pretty damn good eating.

For some god unknown reason my father loves MULLET he's a sick man.

Cheers Dave


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Red Throat Emporer is probably my favourite, but am expanding my horizons as I move up north, so this may change in the future 

JustCruisin - Fresh mullet is actually really tasty! Very underrated fish... Damn good bait too!!!!


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

CORAL TROUT is #1.....

followed by everything else...

cheers


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

It depends on where you come from. For me it is King George whiting, followed by smoked tommies.


----------



## FHM (Mar 21, 2008)

My favourite fish would be in this order

1) Kingfish
2) Flathead
3) Snapper
4) Sea Perch
4) Ocean Cod
5) Murray Cod

Never liked Yellow belly cos I can't stand the smell of it.


----------



## Thelittlefisher (Jan 24, 2008)

volusian said:


> thanks for that Occy ... Its not quite as popular in the UK as it arrears to be in Aussie or US.... guess its down to weather conditions. Between October and April we mostly have to wear very warm clothing as the sea temp is around 5-8C ... so pretty chilly. I hope it takes off a lot more in the UK as it is a lovely sport to participate in.
> 
> *Im sure you chaps* could offer people in the UK quite a bit of advice as you have been doing for much longer. In fact myself and some friends locally have only been kayak fishing for around 5 months although i have been kayaking for over 3 years now mostly on Sport surf kayaks. ... but as for kayak fishing we are relative beginners. I have however been a keen fishierman for over 30 years.
> 
> ...


I LOVE how you guys talk!

/On topic/

Sometimes some fried flathead fillets are the best!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

1st place goes to the humble Flathead
2nd place Snapper
3rd place Shark


----------



## familyman (May 11, 2008)

Dinner plate sized Flounder, wrapped in foil with butter and some lemon slices inside,5 minutes per side on the bbq...YUMMY


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Wild river bass !!! Cooked on an open fire deep in a canyon.. next to the tent !!!!


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Leatherjacket should also get a mention ;-)


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

What about the humble Brown and Rainbow Trout very very tasty and yes a big fat Red Fin from Lake Purrumbete is hard to pass up. Flathead, Snapper, Whiting, does Squid count don't think that has been mentioned, to be honest I love eating fish, a Aus Salmon bled and cooked that day with a little lemon pepper there all good.


----------



## PatrickC (Apr 28, 2008)

in my opinion the flathead are pretty high on my list, but i still love a bream or a wighting fillet on the dinner plate


----------



## petanquedon (May 27, 2008)

I must admit I found barra over rated

I prefer mangrove jacks.

But one of the nicest fish meals I have had was a small (about 4 ft) shark on the BBQ about 2 hours after being caught.

I had some smoked tuna once that was excellent as well.

Down south garfish are very nice


----------



## Sparkie (Jul 8, 2008)

Best fish i have ever eaten (and I have not caught to many) would be the humble parrot fish.I am not greatly fussed on fish for food but my wife cooked some in some special crumbing mixture and I would definitely eat it again.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

leftieant said:


> Come on guys
> 
> Why has no-one mentioned the mighty REDFIN yet?
> 
> It would definitely rate in my top 3 - whiting and flatties up there also. But I think I would almost go some redfin over a flattie tail.


Freshwater (taste)
(1) Redfin 
(2)Yellowbelly
(3) Trout
(4) Murrycod (small, big ones to fatty)
(5) Carp
(sport)
(1) Barra
(2)Trout
(3)Redfin
(4)Yellowbelly

Saltwater (taste)
(1)Gummy shark
(2)Mullaway
(3)Travely
(4)Flatty
(5)Snapper
(sport)
(1)(pound for penny)Travely
(2)tuna
(3)snapper
(4)gummy
(5)mullaway


----------



## sliderman (Dec 21, 2007)

As for my 2 bobs worth,number 1 would have to be gummy shark, great fish no bones to worry about. 2 is flat head in batter no problem with bones on our Victorian flatties. 3 would be king fish. cheers sliderman


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

1) Spanish Mackeral
2) Spanish Mackeral
3) Narrow barred Mackeral


----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

My favourite in 1st place is Red Throat Emperor








In second place is Red Emperor








In third place is Coral Trout


----------



## justdrinkbeer (Aug 12, 2008)

Whiting for sure, second to that kingfish sashimi hits the spot, and spanish mackeral sashimi or spanish fried in butter


----------



## yaktopia (Nov 30, 2008)

1. Flathead
2. Rock Blackfish
3. Whting
4. Trevally sashimi


----------



## Jacks (May 19, 2009)

JT said:


> Salmon bled properly and crafted into fish cakes is grossly underated.
> JT


Yeah I agree with JT about the Australian Salmon. If you bleed and clean them properly and look after them from the moment you catch them you'll have beautiful Salmon fillets! I don't make them into fishcakes though, I crumb them after putting them in the (*FRIDGE!*) not the freezer for 6-8 hours. Trust me! There almost if not as good as crumbed Flathead fillets... if not better! 
:twisted:


----------



## breamski (May 3, 2009)

Flathead
Snapper
Squid


----------



## lowtide (May 21, 2009)

I've been lucky enough to live and fish in SA, Tas, northern QLD, the Solomons, and currently NSW.
In SA, I couldn't go past a garfish or a KG whiting.
In Tas, sand flathead, trumpeter or a fat orange/red fleshed rainbow trout.
In QLD, coral trout or bluebone
In the Sols, too many to mention, but if I had to single one out it would be the rosy jobfish (think they call them King Snapper in QLD)
Here, Coffs Harbour, flathead (the sandies are less oily than the duskies), whiting.

Bream are over rated.


----------



## Hughman (Nov 14, 2009)

I have yet to taste any fish that can better a freshly fried rainbow trout out of a cold mountain lake. Cheers


----------



## siro (Nov 16, 2008)

I would swap 2 of ANY fish for one Pearl Pearch.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

add vinegar/lemon...one with batter that trickles fat down your chin as you slurp a salty chip in..drinking ice crystals cold drink..then icecream n a sleep on the lounge


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

Spanish Mackerel, Red Emperor, Coral Trout, Dolphinfish, Mangrove Jack, Barramundi, Cobia, Dhufish, Whiting, Flathead, Garfish, Snapper, Shark. Squid, Prawns, Scallops, Cray, Bugs, Abalone, Oysters etc all fit in there somewhere.


----------



## anton70 (Jan 10, 2008)

Flathead, lightly dusted with flour and pan fried is No.1
I am really looking forward to catching my first Whiting though and doing the same.
Snapper baked in foil on the covered BBQ with all the lemon and herbs inside is pretty special as well.
Somehow catching it yourself makes it taste better


----------



## dicko69 (Feb 13, 2012)

anyone on here thats from up far north of australia would have to know about golden snapper a.k.a fingermark bream.... they are best eating wen they are caught from offshore reefs.... also estuary cod is one of the best tasting fish out there...for us down in the southern end of oz you cant go past a good baking dish sized whole snapper .... and if you have a fish smoker try smoked kingfish its unbelievably good


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

From the Sunshine Coast / Noosa region - my best eaters would be:
Large Maori Cod, Pearl Perch, Coral Trout & Red Emperor


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

CAV said:


> FRESH Tailor are up there too.
> Oh and when i mean fresh, i mean caught, filleted while still kicking and cooked.
> Sea Mullet is another well underated one, like tailor it needs to be fresh.


Have to agree with you there, Cav - both are underrated in my opinion as well!


----------



## Puggy (Jun 30, 2011)

Whiting closley followed by Flathead, lightly crumbed or with a sprinkle of flour, fried in a pan with lemon, salt and oil. Served next to a garden salad with a dash of french dressing and a bunch of crispy golden brown chips.


----------



## Giga (Jan 24, 2012)

Flounder cooked whole in a tub of butter

Closely followed by flathead fillets dusted in flour and cooked in a tub of butter

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm butter

:lol:


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

I know a lot rate em as bait fish 
But I cannot go past tailor
On the BBQ or smoked
Love em. Lived on them in my late teens and early 20's
Me andmy mate nazi used to clean up fishing off of the adolfe wreck at Stockton break wall
Fed both our families
Still love em 
But anything that swims I love to eat oh oysters,scallops , pippies and abolone etc don't swim but love em as well


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

Giga said:


> Flounder cooked whole in a tub of butter
> 
> Closely followed by flathead fillets dusted in flour and cooked in a tub of butter
> 
> ...


Marteries just clogged up reading that

Mmmmmmmm butter


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Has anybody here tasted Tilapia? althought it's regarded as a pest fish in Aussie, as well it should be, they reckon it's a top table fish!

I've never tasted Redfin either, and that comes highly recommended.

I love mullet done in batter, but straight out of the water, still kicking as they're being scaled... a feast fit for a king!

My family loved patties made from WA Herring (Tommy Ruff in SA) mixed with mashed potato. They didn't like the filets... reckoned they had too strong a flavour, but lined up for seconds and more when presented with them as patties.

There are lots of fish I've never eaten, especially from North Qld waters.

However... from those I have tasted, my preferences go as listed:

Gar
Whiting
Mullet 
Jew 
Grunter
Bream
Herring patties

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Beekeeper said:


> Has anybody here tasted Tilapia? althought it's regarded as a pest fish in Aussie, as well it should be, they reckon it's a top table fish!
> 
> I've never tasted Redfin either, and that comes highly recommended.


Yes I have, yes it's not bad; white, moist and not very fishy at all.
Redfin.. well I tried it once, smoked it and stuffed up the smoking - it was orrible arry. I'm sure it tastes fine normally.
Murray cod is pretty good for freshwater fish but I'd pick Atlantic salmon as my favourite from the fresh.


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Beekeeper said:


> Has anybody here tasted Tilapia? althought it's regarded as a pest fish in Aussie, as well it should be, they reckon it's a top table fish!


Eaten quite a deal of Tilapia during work periods in SE Asia - I think it is an excellent eating fish. Very white, delicate flesh - as long as the fish are not farmed in small water ponds - no "fresh water" taste to speak of!


----------



## ryan (May 30, 2012)

cobia or any red coloured reef fish theres so many of them


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

Swallowtail Dart, 
THey need to be fresh but when crumbed and with a few drops of lemon they are delicious. Not as good as a Big Whiting fillet though.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Reading n article the other day, I'm surprised no one has mention the dhufish. Apparently it's the most expensive at least :?

Joel


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

imnotoriginal said:


> Reading n article the other day, I'm surprised no one has mention the dhufish. Apparently it's the most expensive at least :?
> 
> Joel


Really? I remember the days when we used to go to Leeman and we'd get the dhufish wings for free from the commercial guys filleting them at the wharf. 
Not bad given each wing would feed an adult.


----------



## mattsyak91 (Jan 24, 2013)

what about threadfin salmon? ive never caught one big enough to eat tho heard they are really up thier with with the best


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

YakCult said:


> From the Sunshine Coast / Noosa region - my best eaters would be:
> Large Maori Cod, Pearl Perch, Coral Trout & Red Emperor


+1

I think people's tastes are coloured by their culinary experience and local supply of available species.
Being a lifetime diver who has explored much of the Australian coastline I have a rather broad experience.

Maori Cod are unique in the cod family possibly having the most tender and delicate flesh of any species in the ocean. They are only rivalled by Barramundi Cod, my number one choice in local waters.

Runners up for me are Coral Trout and maybe Threadfin Salmon, both having beautiful tender flesh with a mild distinct flavour.

Next would rate the Emperors or "Tropical Snappers". They are pretty similar eating across the board except the red Emperor which has a coarser flesh and stronger flavour but lovely nonetheless.

Locally we have a giant tuskfish called "Bluebone". While superb eating, I don't like the flavour of any Wrasse species but that comes down to personal taste.

Jewies, Jacks and the like don't make it onto my plate and up here Barramundi is considered a second rate fish compared to the above.

When I first started diving, I lived off fish and crayfish for two years. I still dive in the big blue supermarket and I admit I am still spoiled rotten ;-)
~


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

King George whiting are the best eating, a close 2nd is the big red snapper from SA


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Beekeeper said:


> Has anybody here tasted Tilapia? althought it's regarded as a pest fish in Aussie, as well it should be, they reckon it's a top table fish!
> 
> Cheers, Jimbo


Jimbo

Tilapia are excellent eating
Several discussions about them in the past

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=47277&hilit=Tilapia
viewtopic.php?f=18&t=54550&hilit=Tilapia
viewtopic.php?f=18&t=44662&p=567802&hilit=Tilapia#p567802
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=57401&hilit=Tilapia

Just a shame the current regs over there are myopic in regards to the potential if treated properly


----------



## soloyakka85 (Sep 19, 2012)

Tropical salt
Fingermark 
Jacks 
Javelinfish
Goldspot Estuary Cod
Red Emperor
Southern salt 
Gummy shark
tassie trumpeter
Ocean run mullet (off the beach)
EPs
Gemfish
Freshwater
Eel tail catfish
Redfin 
Murray Cod
Brown Trout (preferably from eucumbene or some of the tassie lakes)
Brook Trout
That is my favorite 5 from what I've eaten


----------



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

Occy said:


> Mate, don't mean to hijack the thread but I checked out your kayak fishing site earlier. A very entertaining read. If you feel inclined, I for one would like to hear a bit about the sport in the UK.


 Will be a tad cooler than Sydney


----------

